# Savannah, Ga Striper fishing 101



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Ive never fished for them or caught one by accident. I will be trying for them in the savannah river ga. about 5miles from the ocean. I have seen a few on the top feeding. Their are flood gates that im told is the location for'em. 
What kind of bait and how to fish for them would be most helpful. I have a $50 gift certificate to Wally world and i was eyeing this short thick sharkspere combo. i think the reel is one of those 4/0 or something, the combo is 49.95......i wonder if its worth buying. you can tell of my ignorance in the aught of these reels. Bass Pro has a Penn combo starting at 99.00 but.....the gift cert. 1st. i know, you get what you pay for. 
I will be in a boat and i do have an eagle 502gps/fishfinder. Ive gone out there to check it out and i see multiple fish near the bottom. are these the stripers? i somewhat tried putting large shrimp on a cork on one rod and another i tried to use the three way swivel and let the weight leader go about 10ft below the bait. I got a top water mirror lure and also a 1 1/2oz spoon that are still in the package. I was told they wont work. 
So, i would like to know if this cheap combo will do or should i acquire a 50.00 surf rod, which i do not have. I do have a nice mid size pflueger reel to match a surf rod. On top of knowledge of bait and its use i would like to know about the cheap combo or decent surf rod.
lets talk striper 101....


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

all of my rod-n-reels are medium 6 1/2ft and 7ft. I use 17lb cajun. 
I have a pfueger medalist 6050. on a BPS medium 7ft rod which i went overboard and wrapped 65lb. braid with.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

as far as catching Stripers down there I do not know up here in my neck of the woods we use cut bunker, Lures in the area of Mirror lures, top water plugs, soft plastics in shad bodies or grubs, rat-l-traps, spoons of many diffrent natures. We use a ton of stuff to catch them, I would say find out what kind of bait fish are common in the area and try useing them live or chunked and toss lures to the ones you see feeding. As for rod type you dont need a big rod fishing from a boat to catch stripers. You need good line good drag and good fish fighting knowledge. I have caught plenty of big fish on light line and it comes down to drag fighting ability and knots you use.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The stripers in there get up to about 40 or 50 pounds. Combine that with swift currents and structure, you have a fight on your hands.

I'd suggest a spinning reel with a smooth drag, #30 PowerPro and a rod with a decent amount of backbone. For bait, bucktails and curltails, up to 3 ounces may be needed due to the rushing tide. It's not easy fishing but they are big.

Oh yeah, sometimes during the winter, people catch some big trout up there too.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

My old man works at one of the plants on the river there & swears they catch really nice stripers on typical soft plastics (seems like eh said that white was the go to color) Says the fish always seemed to be feeding right in the light line from their dock & would assume that is the case for most of the docks etc in the area. Keep in mind, that I'm pretty sure that you can't keep any stipers caught in the river. (that could be wrong, it's just what I was told)


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, the soft plastics work well, jig weight depends on water depth and current speed.

You can actually keep fish out of the river now, think the limit is one per day on the Georgia side of the river.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*houlahan bridge*........................................... stripers!!!!!!!!!!!!! best place around...........


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

clinder said:


> *houlahan bridge*........................................... stripers!!!!!!!!!!!!! best place around...........


give me an hour of your time thurs. morning and were off to houlihans, can you get us some mullet or eels? high tide @noon.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Yeah, the soft plastics work well, jig weight depends on water depth and current speed.
> 
> You can actually keep fish out of the river now, think the limit is one per day on the Georgia side of the river.


On the Georgia side you can keep 2 per day that must be _at least_ 27".


----------

